# What is the point of this thread



## derrick (11 Apr 2022)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/insurance-and-cycling.118438/
You cannot add to it , the idea is good why not let people add to it?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Apr 2022)

Mod Note:
Your thread should be in site support  where it's going to be moved now.
I am going to look into the locked thread, will keep you posted.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Apr 2022)

Mod Note:
I have unlocked that thread.
However, there's a more recent thread on the subject here:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cycling-insurance.284631/


----------



## srw (4 May 2022)

derrick said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/insurance-and-cycling.118438/
> You cannot add to it , the idea is good why not let people add to it?



It's 10 years out of date! Things have changed, and keep changing.


----------

